# What supplements would be good for me...



## goonieboy2008 (May 29, 2011)

Hi
   I have been training since im 15,now im 36 but for the past 3-4 years i haven't been training properly,but 6 weeks ago i started training seriously again trying to get some muscle back and shedding fat.So far i have only been taking some multi-vitamins and a post workout shake.I have been checking my diet.
I just wanted to know if there are other supplement i should be taking? I lost a lot of body fat since i started training now im trying to put a bit more muscle.  thanks

P.S. One of my friends at the gym that is now a personal trainer said i should take some BCAA's while training??


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2011)

I've been drinking a BCAA shake between meals and as part of my post workout shake. Some say to drink a BCAA mix during your workout.

Check out the *IronMagLabs* store for whey isolate and other supps. Link in my sig. 

At 36 you might want to add a joint supp. I've got ten years and more on you and my elbows, knees, and shoulders need all the support they can get.

Creatine is another "bread and butter" supplement you might consider. Many swear by it.

IronMagLabs has whey, creatine, and a joint supp but, of course, it's always good to look for feedback from friends or online.

Best wishes and welcome back to the gym!


----------



## goonieboy2008 (May 29, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I've been drinking a BCAA shake between meals and as part of my post workout shake. Some say to drink a BCAA mix during your workout.
> 
> Check out the *IronMagLabs* store for whey isolate and other supps. Link in my sig.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## OutWhey (May 29, 2011)

goonieboy2008 said:


> Hi
> I have been training since im 15,now im 36 but for the past 3-4 years i haven't been training properly,but 6 weeks ago i started training seriously again trying to get some muscle back and shedding fat.So far i have only been taking some multi-vitamins and a post workout shake.I have been checking my diet.
> I just wanted to know if there are other supplement i should be taking? I lost a lot of body fat since i started training now im trying to put a bit more muscle. thanks
> 
> P.S. One of my friends at the gym that is now a personal trainer said i should take some BCAA's while training??


 Glad you are here asking these questions and not looking for any "dug" related questions. 

Needtobuildmuscl.com is having a big big sale thie month (ends today) that will give you 20% off your order. The company is top notch and provide top quality products. LOT of protien flavors to choose them.

Here is the information on the sale:

_% off sale time my people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "20%off" is the code now lets kill it... __20%off__ is the code guys... 


To all my friends and NTBM supporters, this past week Needtobuildmuscle.com moved its servers to a new location. During the move we lost some info on our forums and had a few glitches. At the same time because of the server move many people could not access the site for a wile and even now some may still be having trouble. 

NTBM would like to apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused any of our valued customers and would like to extend to everyone a little gift of 20% off your next order from now till the end of this month May 31st. In order to get the 20% off your next order all you have to do is use the code 20%off. Once again that discount code is 20%off !!!! 

*But that's not all keep reading!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

At NTBM we feel nothing is more important then are valued customers satisfaction. We feel that when mistakes are made or things go wrong we should not only own it but go above and beyond to make up for it. Because of the inconvenience NTBM will be doing the following. 

1. We will be giving every single order made from today May 15th till the end of the month a free N2-mix with every order __N2 Mix: High protein Trail Mix__ 

2. Every order over 150.00 will be given the free N2-mix plus a free pack of better __protein__ bars __Better protein Bars__ ( flavors will be at random) 

3. Every order over 300.00 will be given 1 N2-mix, 1 free better __protein__bar__, and 1 free bottle of N2KTS. (flavors at random)

Now on top of the 20% off and the free products above, NTBM will also have a Lottery in which everyone has a chance to win more free products with their order on top of the free products they will already be given. Our lottery rules and conditions will be as follows. 

*The rules of the lottery are very simple. *
1. In order to enter your order into the lottery you must be a member of our Needtobuildmuscle.net community. __Need To Build Muscle - Powered by vBulletin__ . So if you are not a member you will want to become one before you place your next order. 

2. Once you have become a member of our community entering your order into the lottery is simple. All you have to do is go to the " notes to shipper" section of your order. In the notes to shipper post a link to your forum account and also post the email that you used to set up your account on our forums. 

*So again. The way you entire your order into the lottery is by giving us a link to your user account as well as giving us the email you used to get your forum account. You type all this information into the " notes to shipper" section of your order. *
_*
Now what you can win!!!!!*

_1.. Every order ending in the number 1 that has properly entered their order into our lottery will win a free 15.00 gift certificate

2. Every order ending in the number 3 that has properly entered their order into our lottery will win a free 25.00 gift certificate

3. Every order ending in the number 5 that has properly entered their order into our lottery will win a free 50.00 gift certificate 

4. Every order ending in the number 7 wins a free 75.00 gift certificate. 

5. Every order ending in the number 9 will win a free 100.00 gift certificate. 

If you do that math this means as long as you follow the rules of the contest every order has a 50% chance to win anywhere from 15.00-100.00
gift certificate on top of the extra savings and the free products you already get with your order. If you are a winner your gift certificate will be emailed to you within a day or two of your order. 

The sale and the lottery can not be combined with any other sales we are having right now. You must use the discount code 20%off and you must follow all the rules of the lottery to be entered into the lottery to win,* NO EXCEPTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!* If you do not completely understand how everything works our customer service is open 24 hours a day and ready to serve you. 

At Needtobuildmuscle we feel everyone should feel as though they matter. Everyone of you should be treated as a person who has more worth then what is in your wallet and we do all we can to prove this to you._


----------



## minimal (May 29, 2011)

After reading and digging around.. i came to conclusion that BCAA are waste of money.. as long as you're getting enough protein in your diet, your body has more than enough partitioning capacity to supply the needed cells with amino acids.  Look into it if ya save some bucks....


----------



## Marat (May 29, 2011)

goonieboy2008 said:


> P.S. One of my friends at the gym that is now a personal trainer said i should take some BCAA's while training??



Unless you plan on doing any fasted training, don't bother with the BCAAs. Since you'll be putting on muscle, your diet and whey supplementation will contain sufficient aminos.


----------



## SuperLift (May 30, 2011)

Your friend had a good suggestion. BCAAs are great to take. Youre doing well with the multivitamin and protein, those two should definitely be staples. Creatine is so inexpensive that its ridiculous not to take! lol. Some supplemental arginine would probably be a good idea, and it is relatively cheap as well. It will help with pumps and shuttle more nutrients to the cells.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 30, 2011)

try a test booster.


----------



## oufinny (May 31, 2011)

I would add in some creatine, fish oil, multi-v and a reasonable protein to supplement your intake.  Once your gains stall, possibly look into a 60 day run of a natty teset booster of your choice.  Orbit has a lot of options for all of the things mentioned above, PM me if you would like help picking some out that are all reasonably priced.  We also sell Iron Mags products if you want to use some of theirs.


----------



## SuperLift (May 31, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> try a test booster.



Good, idea - didnt even think of that. Yes at your age, 36, a test booster would be a great idea! there are lots of good ones out there. Heard some good things about T-Bomb II and its decently priced.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 31, 2011)

im about to pull the trigger on a test booster I'm leaning towards animal stak. check it out.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Jun 1, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I would add in some creatine, fish oil, multi-v and a reasonable protein to supplement your intake.  Once your gains stall, possibly look into a 60 day run of a natty teset booster of your choice.  Orbit has a lot of options for all of the things mentioned above, PM me if you would like help picking some out that are all reasonably priced.  We also sell Iron Mags products if you want to use some of theirs.




 Thanks i would really appreciate some help.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> try a test booster.



What is a test booster? what is it suppose to do?  thanks


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 12, 2011)

goonieboy2008 said:


> What is a test booster? what is it suppose to do? thanks


 A test booster like HCGenerate will increase your natural testosterone levels and provide you with MANY benefits to the body. The advantages of testosterone boosters is acutally incredible, IMO. 
It helps individual to develop muscle mass, muscle strength, muscle proportion, shape and muscle power; psychological advantage for male which is increasing sex drive for both young and adult; it increases libido and aids in erectile dysfunction; in some studies, it shows that an individual with a good level of testosterone has a lower risk of developing a cardiovascular diseases and erectile dysfunction; it also helps an individual to gain higher endurance and stamina.


----------



## MDR (Jun 12, 2011)

I know it's a bit "old school" around here, but I don't think much other than a good diet and some Whey protein is needed.  Maybe a multi-vitamin, fish oil and some Creatine if you like.  Never been much of a fan of most of the products out there, and things can get spendy fast.  All of the above is relatively cheap.  I think you are better off focusing on your diet and spending your money on food.  I would suggest checking out some of the threads in the diet and nutrition section, and checking out the workout logs to see how different folks are training.  Good luck!


----------



## Logman (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you take a test booster and a stack like Andro at the same time?


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Jul 24, 2011)

What other Testosterone boosters do you guys recommended?  thanks


----------



## R1balla (Jul 25, 2011)

take the basic supps. fish oil, creatine (your choice what kind), BCAAs, multi, whey protein.


----------



## |Z| (Jul 25, 2011)

minimal said:


> After reading and digging around.. i came to conclusion that BCAA are waste of money.. as long as you're getting enough protein in your diet, your body has more than enough partitioning capacity to supply the needed cells with amino acids.  Look into it if ya save some bucks....



BCAAs aren't a waste, but you do need to use them strategically. Ive found them most beneficial on a cut, but you can benefit from them in other situations as well.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for your suggestions.

P.S. Do you know if Allmax Nutrition TribX90 are any good? because i could have a great deal on them


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 26, 2011)

goonieboy2008 said:


> What other Testosterone boosters do you guys recommended?  thanks


isatori isa-test gf just about to finish my second bottle,  great 2 month run on it, worth the 5+ pounds of body weight and huge strength increases on everything.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> isatori isa-test gf just about to finish my second bottle,  great 2 month run on it, worth the 5+ pounds of body weight and huge strength increases on everything.



Can you just do a 4 week run or you really have to go for 2 months


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 26, 2011)

Outfinny gave some good tips. Orbit carries some of the top natural test boosters and solid products all around. I'm currenly doing PES Anabeta along with BPS Combustion, and got both for under$50 off orbit through his sales. Also give Gaspari's Myofusion a try, it mixes easy and taste good.


----------

